
"The digital age consumes more paper, not less." - pius
http://www.43folders.com/comment/337116/Paperless
======
gibsonf1
I know this isn't the case at my Architecture firm. When we do get paper in
the office (snail mail, etc), we scan it (pdf) into our system and put the
original in a box in sequential order for easy retrieval later if we need it.
That is the last time the original usually sees the light of day. We typically
work with pdf files with clients for invoicing and for presentations. In the
past we'd have sent out prints, now a pdf file is all we need. The main time
we are forced to use actual paper is to comply with government regulations and
permitting etc. But effectively, we are paperless and radically more efficient
because of it. (Architecture firm)

